# Notebook fährt nicht hoch!



## MRT (8 November 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab am Samstag mein Notebook ganz normal heruntergefahren, beim herunterfahren stand: Der Compuer wird herunter gefahren! und stand kurz Der Computer wird für den Ruhezustand vorbereitet oder so ähnlich!
Nun lässt sich das Notebook nicht mehr starten! Ich hab den Akku kurz entnommen und wieder eingesetzt, das hat aber auch nichts genutzt! Die mittlere der drei LED´s leuchtet rot wenn der Start Knopf betätigt wird!
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

mfg andi


----------



## 0815prog (8 November 2005)

Hallo,

wie kurz hast Du den Akku entnommen?? Nimm ihn nochmal raus und betätige dann die EIN-Taste für ein paar Sekunden. Setze danach den Akku wieder ein und probiers nochmal.

Gruß

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## MRT (8 November 2005)

Hallo!

Hab das Ladegerät angesteckt und dann drn askku entnommen und dann ist er ohne Probleme hochgefahren!
Danke für den tipp! 
Hab ich da was falsch gemacht beim runterfahren oder ist das so?


----------



## 0815prog (8 November 2005)

Kann es sein, dass einfach nur Dein Akku leer war??

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## MRT (8 November 2005)

Hallo!

Nein weil nach dem Hochfahren war der Akku 98% voll!


----------



## 0815prog (9 November 2005)

Vielleicht ist der Akku auch defekt???

_____________________________________________________________


----------

